# The Longest You've Played a Game In One Sitting



## Ramza (May 11, 2015)

Just as the title says, what's the longest you've gone playing the same game straight? Food and other breaks are included, all that matters is that you're attention was mainly set on the same game for a long amount of time.

For me in just recent memory was playing Dragon's Dogma for 13 hours straight, which doesn't seem like much compared to some other sessions, but it is to me because more than half of that day was spent on Dragon's Dogma. 13 hours straight of hearing that goblins are weak to fire.

Post examples of your poor time management skills if you have any experiences like this.


----------



## darkzero (May 11, 2015)

Twilight Princess for about 18 hours

what a waste


----------



## kassie (May 11, 2015)

Uhhh hmm... probably The Sims 2 for PS2. My friend and I played for about 16 hours, more or less lol.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

Oh.. probably Civ multiplayer or TF2.. idk


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 11, 2015)

I've played Sims 2 for a very long time during my summer breaks like maybe almost a full day, and also I once "played" cookie clicker for MONTHS, I had ALL the cookies and things, grandma-pocolypses ensued. That game was intense but I basically just kept it open in my browser and then clicked over to buy things with my cookies and stuff. Stupidest game I swear. 

ALSO I played freaking Runescape for DAYS at a time, I was in too deep back in the day.


----------



## spCrossing (May 11, 2015)

I think around 4-5 hours.

I would go longer, but I have crap to do.


----------



## Spongebob (May 11, 2015)

Mario Kart 8 when it first came out. About 4 hours 30 min


----------



## laineybop (May 11, 2015)

I've been home sick from work a few different days & played AC:CF & AC:NL for about 12 or 13 hours. Easy games to get lost in for the day...


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I've played Sims 2 for a very long time during my summer breaks like maybe almost a full day, and also I once "played" cookie clicker for MONTHS, I had ALL the cookies and things, grandma-pocolypses ensued. That game was intense but I basically just kept it open in my browser and then clicked over to buy things with my cookies and stuff. Stupidest game I swear.
> 
> ALSO I played freaking Runescape for DAYS at a time, I was in too deep back in the day.



dont remind me of the runescape days bruh


----------



## Dustmop (May 11, 2015)

When I was younger a lot of my gaming sessions easily exceeded the 5, even 10, hour marks. Now it's a special occasion if I played anything for more than like 3-4 hours at a time. Longest one I can recall was about 14 hours.


Whenever Boyfriend and I get a new game to play together, our Friday and Saturday night gaming sessions are like 10-14 hours long. Maybe all of two breaks in there; one to get new drinks and chips, and one to make food, usually just mac & cheese or ramen. Quick and simple stuff.
We did it with Divinity: Original Sin, Dying Light, and Hyrule Warriors for 60~ hours per game, and now we're probably gonna do it all over again now that we bought Grim Dawn.
It always sneaks up on us, too! We don't mean to sit here for 14 hours. We just start it at 5 or 6 PM after dinner and then suddenly it's like, _"Oh ****, it's 8 AM, we should probably sleep... right after this quest."_

Apparently I've also managed a couple 8-10 hour sessions with Story of Seasons.. can't imagine how the hell I stared at it for that long without throwing up from its awful frame drops. lol.


Can't really think of anything else that's exceeded 5 hours recently. Weekdays are too busy, and our weekend free time is usually spent on whatever game Boyfriend and I are playing together, or we cycle between short gaming sessions and TV time and naps, lol.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 11, 2015)

I basically had an all-day marathon of Minecraft yesterday- which I would say lasted from about 10am-6pm (I ate lunch at the computer. 12 hours of solid Minecraft magic. Worth it.

I then played _another_ three hours of it before I kicked myself off and made myself write.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (May 11, 2015)

I once played Dragon Quest 9 13 hours straight. I probably could have gone longer but my eyes were tired from playing and I had a looking at a screen induced head ache. The head aches almost always make me quit earlier than I want to.


----------



## Tao (May 11, 2015)

I used to play long sessions 'a lot' when I was younger, but I can't really remember how long exactly.


Back when I used to play World of Warcraft during the peak of my 'addiction' in collage, I could easily play from when I woke up to when I went to bed. I got quite a few 24+ hour sessions out of that but usually it would be like 10-16 hours. It was pretty bad really....


These days I'll usually play an hour or two of something and that's it. I'll occasionally get like 3-4 hours but it's rare. That's an estimate based on how long it takes a charged Wii U controller to get low.


The last time I remember having a long session was the weekend Hyrule Warriors came out at a friends house. We were hungover and just sat completing the campaign on co-op, however long that would take.


----------



## badcrumbs (May 11, 2015)

On summer breaks from school, my cousin and I would play video games from sun up to well past sun down. That is rare for me now, but I do enjoy a lazy Saturday that consists of nothing but tall boys and WiiU. All in all, 18ish hours is probably the longest, with maybe 8 - 10 hours max being the longest as an adult.


----------



## eggs (May 11, 2015)

i played brawl for an entire 24 hours once.
i fell asleep mid-game. ruined my streak.


----------



## Math (May 11, 2015)

I played Final Fantasy 5 for days, but I don't know if it counts. I was going for a perfect perfect file, so I always had it on in the background, but I rarely paid too much of my attention on it.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 11, 2015)

I believe the longest session I've played is roughly around 6-8 hours long. Forgot which game that was.


----------



## PinkWater (May 11, 2015)

Played Brawl for about 12 hours with my cousin once. Had pizza somewhere inbetween. Good times.


----------



## Feloreena (May 11, 2015)

I think the longest was when I was 16 and still playing World of Warcraft. I think I start around midday and stopped playing at around 8am the next day, so about ~20 hours with breaks for food. Haven't done anything like that for a long time and I don't think I will ever again.


----------



## ILOVEVHS (May 11, 2015)

That's hard.

I think it was a whole day playing Smash 3DS.


----------



## Temari (May 11, 2015)

there have been tons of days where I've just played video games the whole time haha;; Most of them usually end up being around 12 hours more or less.

I remember this one time a couple summers ago, my sister and I were trying to beat the story mode in brawl. We were playing the game the whole day, and at night, there was a severe thunderstorm and a few tornado warnings. We saw a huge flash of light and heard a huge boom outside and the house started shaking. A large tree fell right next to the house but not on it unfortunately :/


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 11, 2015)

I believe it was the N64 version of Paper Mario for 6 hours. I made it all the way to chapter 3 for just playing it for 6 hours.


----------



## Pheenic (May 11, 2015)

idk since i always binge play games i get for several hours.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 11, 2015)

Halo Reach played for 5-8 hrs


----------



## soda (May 11, 2015)

i played a game when i was 11 for about 18-20 hours? it was awful and my butt hurt for the rest of the day. i will never do that again in my life 1-2 hours at most is fine

- - - Post Merge - - -

it even warned me. we see you've been playing for 20 hours. has your tailbone already disintegrated or do you need help with that?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 11, 2015)

I remember when I was a little kid, I played Pokemon Gold 7 hours straight.


----------



## RayOfHope (May 12, 2015)

...


----------



## Mango (May 12, 2015)

...
i almost finished hatoful boyfriend in 3 days. if we didn't go out, i probablly wouldve finished it. so, 40(ish) hours. (exluding bathroom/food/going out)


----------



## Llust (May 12, 2015)

There are honestly a lot of games where I spent countless hours playing them, but I can't remember which was the longest. To be honest, I only last like four to five hours on consoles like the Wii U or the PS3/PS4 because firstly, I have no quick access to things such as the bell tree forums, skype, social networks or anything. I mean, I have my phone but I'd rather have it charging until I actually need it. In other words, all my consoles except for my computer are in the living room. While on my computer, I got more privacy and I have quicker access to social networks to check my notifications. Anyway, I spent about nine to ten hours playing League of Legends. I guess it makes sense to spend that long playing considering each round lasts around thirty to forty-five minute. As for mmo/rpg games, I spend a lot of time on them trying to increase my level status, but I spend a maximum of at least eight hours on them


----------



## Tessie (May 12, 2015)

Star Wars Jedi knight academy online multiplayer for 14 hours probably. this occurred almost everyday from when I was 13-14. the addiction was real.


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 13, 2015)

Probably playing Monster Hunter 3 online was the longest sitting, definetly all night and a couple of hours in the evening, so I`d say 10 hours minimum straight.

Also I used to have a few gaming marathons with friends all day long. We binged on skittles to get through the day. I still dryheeve when I see a skittles wrapper because of it. 

Yeah its a bad idea to keep playing, but if you only need one more small thing.... You have to keep going, even when the droprate is like 3%.


----------



## Rhetorik (May 14, 2015)

When my friends and I purchased Blaz Blue: Chrono Phantasma for the PS3, we played it for about 14 hours straight. Imagine playing a fighting game against people for 14 hours straight. Obviously we took breaks, but I can't help think that we're such nerds.


----------



## Azza (May 14, 2015)

When I first got acnl I played for about 10 hours straight.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Temari said:


> A large tree fell right next to the house but not on it unfortunately :/


Ummm.....?


----------



## Stalfos (May 14, 2015)

I finished A Link to the Past in one sitting. Must've taken around six hours.
The longest must have been when my friend and I played Secret of Mana non-stop. We rented that game and finished it in under a week. And Secret of Mana is a looong game.


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 14, 2015)

Secret of Mana is like 60+ hours.


----------



## Lissly (May 14, 2015)

i spent 16 hours one time on animal crossing >< rought a full 24 on GTA. idk i have too much time on my hands on the weekends. i am pretty sure i have played days on end without sleep...


----------



## Daveyx0 (May 14, 2015)

Oh this is a tough one.....  I think it's the original Sims for me  I used to really get immersed into that game while I was designing homes with all the custom content. I think it was about a 12 hour session once. Animal Crossing New Leaf is coming close but is probably near the 10 hour mark.


----------



## mdchan (May 14, 2015)

I dunno.  I can't seem to do anything for longer than 2 hours for some reason before I lose focus since I've run out of steam due to being hyperfocused on what I was doing for that period of time.
That, or it's because when I was still a kid growing up, my folks had a rule that my brother and I could only have up to 2 hours of media time per day...be it computer, TV, games, or any combination of that, it could only total 2 hours.

I'm guessing, but maybe four hours is my max?  And I believe that would have either been on WoW when it came out and I had outgrown the two-hour limit, or FFXIV:ARR (so, MMORPGs) doing end-game content.

I probably could potentially play video games all day, but it wouldn't be the same game.  That, and I'd move around a lot or need some breaks.


----------



## Amyy (May 15, 2015)

o god i use to play league with friends for 12+ hours during the holidays

and i remember playing pokemon pearl/sapphire for about 12 hours straight as well, for a week or something :')


----------



## emzybob1 (May 15, 2015)

Dragon age and skyrim XD I go through it with other options


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 2, 2017)

Probably Socom 2 on the PS2. I remember playing the game from like 6PM to like 3AM during my high school days. The Addiction was worth the Sleep Deprivation lol


----------



## Balverine (Dec 2, 2017)

when I was playing tales from the borderlands (which I wanna replay), I would have to force myself to stop playing because I would spend hours and hours playing it just to finish a chapter lol


----------



## GabeTriste (Dec 3, 2017)

Probably around 4-6 hours. Seems weak, but it was alot for me! And here I am a bellionaire


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 3, 2017)

18 hours on the original Black&White (the Lionhead one, not the Pok?mon versions). I‘m still sad that they decided to make sequels for the Fable series instead of B&W...


----------



## Aderyn (Dec 3, 2017)

Probably Sims 3 when I had it. Maybe 6 hours?


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Dec 3, 2017)

I'd say 10 hours, if I manage the beat the game in said sitting. Second Sight, Beyond Good & Evil, Overlord: Dark Legend and Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem are my picks.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 10, 2017)

30 hours on Quake 1. PC.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Dec 10, 2017)

Pokemon Sun .. had just finished my finals on that day.
10 hours straight, completed the game and proceeded slept for 24 hours afterwards. xD


----------



## Chris (Dec 10, 2017)

17hrs. Done that a few times... on The Sims 2, 3,_ and_ 4.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 10, 2017)

maybe around 9 hours straight playing persona 5 without even getting up


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 10, 2017)

There was that once when I played Sonic Adventure DX from like 12:30 AM to 6:30 PM. I was really bored.


----------



## Luxanna (Dec 11, 2017)

If I really like a game, I can usually  spend my entire waking day on it, which is usually 16 hours or so.


----------



## Tinkalila (Dec 12, 2017)

I've played Animal Crossing, Splatoon, and Breath of the Wild in pretty long sittings, probably 4 or 5 hours max?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 12, 2017)

I played Minecraft for 5 hours once e.e 

Never doing it again.


----------



## Cascade (Dec 12, 2017)

TLOZ BOTW, mostly 6 hours straight.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 13, 2017)

Oh wow, a lot of these times are really long. I think the longest I have played a game in one sitting was 2-3 hours. I usually only play a game for around an hour before I need a break or want to do something else. I tend to play games with an open world for longer because I get distracted by random things I find and want to explore more. Phoenix Wright also makes me play for a while because I want to find out what happens next in the story.


----------



## Joy (Dec 16, 2017)

I've played The Sims 3 for 15 hours straight before. Phoenix Wright also has me playing for a long period of time as well.


----------



## YetAgain (Dec 27, 2017)

Didn't measure it but played Minecraft from world generation to beating the Ender Dragon in a single sitting


----------



## Geoni (Dec 28, 2017)

I think when I was younger somebody bet me I couldn't beat Ocarina of Time in less than two days because that was his record and I did it in like 14 hours breaks included. 

I know I RP'd in WoW for about 16 hours one day so technically that. 

Honestly I've had many lazy days in my life, especially pre-college and work, when I'd just play a game all day so there's no telling.


----------



## zeoli (Jan 1, 2018)

Not sure if it counts but one summer a few years ago, I played an MMORPG and I started the game at 7 am and quit at 5 am the next day.  Only had bathroom and food breaks... It was one of those games that you stay in a team and grind the area.  I had two teams that day with the second one taking up the longest chunk @v@;


----------



## KingofHearts (Jan 1, 2018)

I honestly cannot recall but probably for 6 hours straight haha.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 4, 2018)

there were days this summer where i played breath of the wild for almost the entire time i was awake, i assume that's got to be somewhere around 13 or 14 hours.


----------



## Pookah-chu (Jan 4, 2018)

Without any break whatsoever, my partner and I played Minecraft on the PS4 for 8 hours straight. After that we took a bathroom and snack break and we were back at it, I don't know how long we had played the second time since I didn't check the time when we logged off. The worst part? That was an average gaming day....


----------



## dedenne (Jan 6, 2018)

Literally 10 hours

I was like 6.


----------



## thisistian (Jan 7, 2018)

ACNL, 4 hours


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 9, 2018)

Hmm back when I was interested I may have played ttr for hours if allowed.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 18, 2018)

During a summer break I played Minecraft like 15 hours occasionally.


----------



## Zane (Jan 18, 2018)

A disgusting amount, like literally all day. An instance I can actually remember is Animal Crossing City Folk, I played for like 15 hours straight or something ridiculous like that... it was partly because I was trying to catch a coelacanth on a rainy day and it just. would not. spawn. But I can't account for like the other 10 hours lmao ugh
I know I've done it more than once too but I play in much more moderate amounts in recent years, thanks to less time and a diminished attention span and plus I get bad neck aches if I stay in the same position for very long, which gaming requires.


----------



## hestu (Jan 19, 2018)

probably like 8 hours or so when i got botw; i played it pretty much nonstop a lot of days, not that much has changed


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 19, 2018)

Miitopia when it first came out, I love that game soo much! I just restarted it last week.


----------



## Loriii (Jan 19, 2018)

I used to play Breath of the Wild and Splatoon for 8 hours (sometimes) but really, I couldn't stand playing for long hours without taking a break.


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 19, 2018)

I played Odyssey for 10 hours while my boyfriend was out for the day last Monday lmao


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 20, 2018)

I played Odyssey start to finish in one sitting.

*It burns.*


----------



## Sherbet (Jan 20, 2018)

i managed to finish ttyd in three days; i probably played it for 7 or 8 hours each day


----------



## Diancie (Jan 21, 2018)

Probably around 3 to 4 hours?


----------



## Zireael (Jan 22, 2018)

I think there was a weekend last year where I played BotW for a straight 10 hours. No regrets though.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jan 24, 2018)

oooo dang I couldn't say but maybe 7-10 hours on the weekend Sun and Moon came out. I usually never go that far, but it was so fun weiolkjhgdcvb


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 25, 2018)

When I was younger and had more time, there were a lot of times where either myself or my best friend and I used to play on the Wii or PS2 for around 10 hours. Nowadays I'm lucky if I can reach about 4 hours straight?


----------



## Cheren (Jan 26, 2018)

I think I played Overwatch for just under ten hours once or twice. I've also played Animal Crossing for the GameCube for like 8+ hours before, but that was quite a while ago.


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 28, 2018)

3 to 4 hours


----------



## Anactoria (Jan 31, 2018)

A couple years ago I remember playing Stardew Valley for 6-7 hours straight, minus washroom breaks. Ate with one hand.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 31, 2018)

I’m mentally ill and addicted to video games, so I could play 14 hours in one sitting if I wanted to as long as I grabbed a couple of snacks here and there. .-.


----------



## Weiland (Feb 2, 2018)

Definitely ACNL when it first came out. Played maybe 7-10 hours on the first day ... How did I do that with so few things to do? I guess I just wanted to see if the dialogue was just as good, if not better, than the previous games. I also loved my villagers (can't remember which ones but I remember Goldie).


----------



## Dormire (Feb 3, 2018)

Neopets (one whole week straight, only water for food and 10 minute sleep because I was grinding for Pirate PB LUL)
Besides that, Etrian Odyssey 3. Same with Neopets' issue but had time to eat and sleep (2 hours of sleep.)


----------



## SuperStarShark2 (Feb 16, 2018)

NHL 18 about 12 hours


----------



## Adriel (Feb 19, 2018)

probably either binding of isaac or stardew valley since i remember once i was going to fish for 30 min before i slept, then i realized the sun was up


----------



## Nightstar (Feb 19, 2018)

I played Dragon Age Inquisition for 13 hours when it first came out. My eyes were so bloodshot and tired by the end of it.


----------



## ellarella (Feb 19, 2018)

i probably had some good long sessions of world of warcraft back in my most addicted days. it wouldn't surprise me if i had had a 24ish hour session


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 9, 2018)

Hat Fortress 2 for at least 24 hours straight, I lost count. I even peed in a bag so I didn't get tauntkilled.
Second is The Perfect Run for 10.


----------



## Warrior (Mar 11, 2018)

I played ffxiv for about 24-30 hours straight when the stormblood expac came out. and that was followed by 18 hour sessions for about a week.

I'm used to staying up for long amounts of time and I planned the whole week around doing this, I had all my food in my room, big ass fan next to my gaming spot (height of summer) and boy.... I do not regret it, it was so fun, pretty much every party I joined was just me spamming chat like WOOOOOOOOOO THIS IS SO FUN HAPPY STORMBLOOD EVERYONE. I don't play much anymore, as I maxed out all my classes. 

Honestly best week of my life lol


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2018)

I'm not really sure to be honest...I know I've certainly played longer than 4 hours in a given setting, that much I can say.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 20, 2018)

Last summer, when the boyfriend was at a bachelor party, I played Divinity 2 Original Sin for twelve or thirteen hours straight. It was kind of gross, to be honest.

I?ve probably done way longer streaks than that as a kid, but as an adult my gaming is in chunks LOL.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 20, 2018)

I once played Virtual Villagers on a mobile, for nearly 48 hours. 

It's in realtime, so that's even more boring. 
My insomnia was pretty bad. 

I thought that game would cure it.


----------



## Vonny (Mar 23, 2018)

Last night I played Fortnite for 11+ hours straight.  Not sure if that’s a record though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2018)

Not sure but I feel like I've sat and played AC:GCN or City Folk for like 8 hours straight a long time ago.


----------



## Flare (Mar 25, 2018)

Around 4-5 hours, recently not playing as much as before anymore.


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 24, 2018)

I had this one day where I just had nothing to do so I played Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days for about 10 hours straight. Not as extreme as some people have listed their gaming time, although I actually don't remember eating or going to the bathroom in that 10 hour span, so


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 25, 2018)

Twilight Princess, about 24 hours _(Thanks to energy drinks and a mother that brought me food into my room!)_
I probably would've managed to stay longer on it, but my Mom told me to stop or she would take the game 
away from me >:


----------



## Jade_Amell (Apr 25, 2018)

12 hours a few times playing FFXIV which is a MMO so yeah that was a norm for me on days I didn't have work or school. A few bathroom breaks here and there and a snack break or two.


----------



## pinkbunny (Apr 28, 2018)

I swear I once played skyrim for an entire day straight. Since the moment I woke up until I went to bed. Not sure how many hours that would've been but it was a longggggg time especially because I remember sometimes playing that game until the sun came up. Always get lost in it.


----------



## Vulpixy (Apr 28, 2018)

For me it would have to be this little f2p mmo called Dream of Mirror Online. I had a 46-hour leveling fest on there once. Aside from that it would have to be Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild when it first came out. Played 13 1/2 hours solid during the release day, then went on to total around 72 hours during the first week (while working part time, mind you). 

My binges are few and far between but when I fall into a game I can get lost in that world for a long time.


----------



## matt (Apr 28, 2018)

Can't say for certain. But probably ACNL at some point


----------



## vel (May 2, 2018)

overwatch, from 8 in the morning to 3-4 am. thunder would know, he played with me those days lol


----------



## moo_nieu (May 2, 2018)

ACNL for at least 10 hours before. I've never kept track though


----------



## CharlieTheShep (May 2, 2018)

Mine longest time played is probably 5 hours in a row and spent that on ACNL


----------



## mogyay (May 9, 2018)

i remember binging a pokemon game (i think white which ironically is like not one of my top pokemon games at all) for honestly about 18 hours straight in uni but honestly i'm not toooo much of a binge player, i can play a lot in one day but generally not in the one sitting, i usually need a break after a couple hours. exception for that being animal crossing because it's so laid back, i've probably spent full days with the game running


----------



## Huseyin (May 9, 2018)

I had to do 14 hours of Inazuma eleven go shadow to finish the main story + beat the version exclusive team in one sitting. It was not worth it.


----------



## Pop-tart (May 9, 2018)

I used to play Skyrim and Sims 3 for like 14-16 hours. I still spend a lot of hours on Sims 3


----------



## kokoronpa (May 9, 2018)

My friend and I got Fantasy Life together one day and we easily spent a good 18 hours playing it that day. After we got out of the character customization screen, we both got the achievement for playing an hour ghghljdlk.

Now, I can only find time to spend an hour or so playing (usually mobile) games. ;_;...


----------



## xXJessXx (May 10, 2018)

My favourite memories of when I was younger would be coming home from school and binge playing on my PS2. I would no life Sims 2 Urbz, or Simpsons Road Rage. GTA: San Andreas was honestly the best, that had plenty of hours. 
Then I got the Xbox 360 and I found new games like Red Dead Redemption, Sims 3 Pets on the 360, GTA V, Skyrim. Alongside that, there were hundreds of hours put into Animal Crossing Wild World on my DS and New Leaf on my 3DS XL. 
Then years on I got the Xbox One and now a gaming pc with plenty of games.
Overall, I've played Stardew Valley for a good 18 hours in one sitting, Animal Crossing for a whole day and then Skyrim is easily to play for a whole day - it's so immersive


----------



## alirafami (May 22, 2018)

rome total war(strategy genre),7 hour, i must conquered the barbarian lands with my roman armies!


----------



## Anine (May 22, 2018)

Back in my deep dark MMO days it was fairly common to play for 18 hours during double exp weekends. Grind - sleep - grind. Thank god I'm past that. Other than that, I've played plenty of games for 5 hours straight if I have nothing else to do that day. When I first got Mario Kart 7 I think I played it for 8 hours straight, getting tilted beyond belief as I couldn't three star all the 150 cc cups. Have also 'marathoned' titles at friends houses, gather up the crew and play through all of Kingdom Hearts/Final Fantasy/Zelda and so on.


----------



## Kotori (Jun 26, 2018)

Final Fantasy X. Played for 10h. Maybe I don't have a life... ┐(?～`；)┌


----------



## Hellfish (Jun 26, 2018)

I think I played a game from midday till like 7 or 9 in the morning but I can't remember what game it was (probs cause I was so tired  )


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 26, 2018)

I'm not sure. I've definitely played over 10 hours before! I play a lot of long RPGs though. Animal Crossing can be played in short bursts, but RPGs feel like you need to play a few hours minimum to get anywhere. The older ones also don't let you save just anywhere, so you literally have to play hours to find another save point sometimes.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 29, 2018)

Around 20 or so hours, with small breaks in between to use the bathroom or get food.


----------



## KAnaliseY (Jun 29, 2018)

My longest streak was 8 hours, until I fell asleep- I was continuing a speed run of Pokemon Heartgold and wanted to finish it that day.  
You know, looking back on that night, that was pretty sad lol


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 29, 2018)

AC:NL- 18 hours give or take?
Skyrim- 22 hours lmao
Pokemon omega ruby- 23 hours
And the other pokemon games? God only knows how long I’ve continuously played those in one go. I know with original emerald I once played for 2 days straight when I was younger, didn’t sleep a wink.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm not sure to be honest...I know it must've possibly been one of the Resident Evil games though. Who knows.


----------



## piske (Jul 9, 2018)

embarrassingly, i'm not totally sure ;-; i've played several games all day and through the night w/breaks for the bathroom or to quickly grab food~ so maybe, like 12-14 hours?


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 12, 2018)

Like 5 or 6 hours >_< Becausee that's totally healthy for my body


----------



## amazonevan19 (Jul 12, 2018)

I would guess around 6-8 hours per day of Breath of the Wild during winter break 2017. I didn't have a job at the time so I would, for the most part, just play that during my usual work time lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 5, 2018)

World of warcraft, about... 15 hours


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 5, 2018)

ellabella12345 said:


> World of warcraft, about... 15 hours



Dude same. When I was into WoW I’d seriously play like the whole day, only breaking to go to the bathroom or eat haha. 
My first play through of BOTW I didn’t put down the game for like 10 hours. It’s my favourite opening to a game I’ve ever played.


----------



## Dormire (Aug 5, 2018)

Ragnarok Online. A week with 5 minute nap and just instant noodles while grinding non-stop. I miss those times.


----------



## lycaena (Aug 5, 2018)

The day I started Persona 5 which was 6-7h? Man that was such a good game I was positively surprised it got me hooked quick but it took up a lot of time which was exhausting as well


----------



## koopasta (Aug 10, 2018)

I.. I played Splatoon 2 for about 18 hours once. I played it from the moment I woke up to the moment I went to bed.. and I only gained like three levels from it.


----------



## Bosmer (Aug 11, 2018)

I don't play it anymore, but I used to play Neverwinter a couple years ago I used to play it for like 6-8 hours just grinding and doing raids.


----------



## abc123wee (Aug 12, 2018)

One time, 2 of my friends and I stayed up from around 11PMish until 4ish in the morning playing "Duck Game." We set it on the highest match number allowed, and we thought it would take an hour.

We were wrong... Oh, how we were wrong...


----------



## LizzyAndTheDiamonds (Aug 12, 2018)

i've played overwatch from 9 AM until 11 PM one time. i had a few breaks here and there but for the most part thats probably the most time ive spent playing a game and i got lightheaded like 4 times that day


----------



## Tri (Aug 12, 2018)

I spent one Summer break just going to town on Xenoblade Chronicles. I must have played six hours each a couple of those days.


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 13, 2018)

Kirby Planet Robobot probably I played for 10 hours.


----------



## Clefarious (Aug 13, 2018)

I had gone to an internet cafe and sat there for 20 hours playing Maplestory - so there's that lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 15, 2018)

dizzy bone said:


> Dude same. When I was into WoW I?d seriously play like the whole day, only breaking to go to the bathroom or eat haha.
> My first play through of BOTW I didn?t put down the game for like 10 hours. It?s my favourite opening to a game I?ve ever played.



lol i was in a guild and one of the mentors for rp so it was hella intense. i use to play with my ex all day everyday, thought i hated it but in the end i realised i loved it


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 15, 2018)

I became really addicted to Animal Crossing : New Leaf. One time I've played it for 14 hours straight :/


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Aug 15, 2018)

I remember playing Pokemon Alpha Sapphire for about 5 hours. I'm don't really play games in long sittings


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Aug 16, 2018)

Minecraft, 8 am to 2 am


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 17, 2018)

Hm I don't know really because I play games mostly all day, so I don't know what game I sat there while playing it for hours.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> Minecraft, 8 am to 2 am



Man calm down take a break from that game because that is mostly all day playing the same game.


----------



## Loriii (Aug 18, 2018)

Splatoon lol just recently playing Turf and mostly Salmon Run until I reached 8100p. I played for 8-10 hours I think.


----------



## Rabirin (Aug 19, 2018)

I played the sims 3 for 4 hours. I had a massive headache, and I stopped playing soon after I realised i'd been playing for 4 hours.


----------



## Pluto-Sama (Sep 2, 2018)

Rainbow Six Siege for about 25 hours not including snacking


----------



## Stone Cold (Sep 13, 2018)

No idea. But usually when I get a new game, I can play from 2 to 4 hours in a row the first time I play it depending on the game.

I played Pok?mon Y for about 6 hours the first time I played the game, for example. Never played the game for such a long period again since then.

I think I also played Civilization 4 and 5 for about 6-7 hours in a row when I first got them.


----------



## SnakeEater (Sep 14, 2018)

I have a few 11 - 13 hour sessions of Fantasy Life on record on my 3DS.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 14, 2018)

When I get a new sims 4 dlc i can play for about 5 or 6 hours straight. excluding toilet and food breaks.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 14, 2018)

Honestly, probably about five hours.


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 15, 2018)

There was this one Facebook game that I used to play (it doesn't exist anymore) and I would literally play it all day, almost everyday, constantly pulling all-nighters to spend time playing it.... I couldn't even hazard a guess at how long I played that for without an actual break.

As for other games, without proper breaks probably about 8-10 hours on the Sims a few years ago & when the Sims 2 first came out. I usually don't play a game for more than possibly 4 hours _max_ without stopping.


----------



## darlingfawn (Sep 16, 2018)

I know that Ive definitely played sims 3 for like, 12 hours at a time. A few weeks ago the smoke where I live was so bad that I couldn't go outside, and Im pretty sure I played stardew valley for at least 15 hours a day lol


----------



## Chouchou (Sep 19, 2018)

I've played Animal Crossing for whole freaking days. Fantasy Life has got me into 4-5 hour gaming sittings. Sims 3 and 4 I play for either 5- 15 minutes or 3 -6 hours at a time. Pokemon usually for a 2 hour minimum. I can game for long periods of time, just like I can bingewatch a series in a day (I'm looking at you, La Casa de Papel). But then again, I can also keep away from gaming for weeks straight. I just have to feel like it and have the time. I love playing a game with a let's play of that game on my laptop while i'm playing.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 21, 2018)

rainbow six siege for a straight 10 hours lmao


----------



## SwamPPL (Sep 26, 2018)

About 6 hours in Breath Of The Wild when it came out.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 26, 2018)

I recall a seven hour stretch on a Harvest Moon game of some description when I first got it, but I don't remember which, and I'm sure I've played a game for longer before but I happened to check in on my Activity Log on my 3DS for that one.


----------



## Khaelis (Sep 26, 2018)

Ummm.. 26 hours? MMORPGs, man.


----------



## cheerleader (Oct 6, 2018)

i was really sick when .hack g.u. last recode came out and i would literally lay in bed and play it constantly with naps and puke breaks in between


----------



## Ellexi (Oct 8, 2018)

Probably WoW, and probably for expansion launches or raiding. Although - generally speaking - it doesn’t take long to race for the max level of a new EP (6-9 hours usually but it varies), but raiding probably took 12+ hours collectively on a bad day. That’s the ugly truth.


----------



## goro (Oct 9, 2018)

my memory is bad so i've definitely gone beyond this time, but in recent memory i've played monster hunter world for 7+ hours on end. i've been pretty sick so i guess that's a major contributor


----------



## HistoryH22 (Oct 25, 2018)

I think mine was around 12-14 hours. Was doing a game marathon with friends and time certainly flew. I want to say it was _Resistance: Fall of Man_ and _Resistance 2._


----------



## camW00dS (Mar 18, 2019)

About 12 hours i think, little more or less


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 18, 2019)

Straight up for over 72 hours when I was still a student. It was a mega sales rougue-like game that CHUNSOFT (Former game company of Spike chunsoft) made. Despite it had passed over a decade after the first release, yet this game had a on going price like somewhere between 80,000 yen - 100,000 yen ( $800 - $1000? ) at the time. Super duper addictive game, that was.
During this whole 72+ hours, I didn't eat, didn't sleep, slightly took the time to drink water, even forced myself to be patient with bathroom needs (how silly if I recall!) and kept playing it. When it had passed 2 days, I repeated slipping in and out of the dream constantly, and yet tried to keep playing, until eventually I completely passed out, This was not just once even.
This game, and NL is the only video game I play.


----------



## Zerous (Mar 18, 2019)

Probably animal crossing or Pok?mon Oras? I know I?ve played both of them for about 8 hours straight


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2019)

I would think the Sims 2 or 3 for around eight to ten hours.


----------



## Nougat (Mar 18, 2019)

I'd play The Sims all evening long until deep into the night .. Awesome times!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 18, 2019)

Danganronpa:Ultra Despair Girls 
Loco Roco 1 & 2 on the PSP- loved that game as a child
Minecraft with me sis XD


----------



## LilD (Mar 19, 2019)

Definitely Wow but long ago, I think Burning Crusade expansion.  Easily over 6 hours.  Guild Wars as well.  MMORPGS will do that lol


----------



## gobby (Mar 19, 2019)

Probably over 10 hours on sims, but I have a fond memory of staying home from elementary school one day (I was sick) and my sister let me play harvest moon on her laptop, and I sat in that same place in the living room starting from when I saw her off to highschool until she got back home. Very good times!

- - - Post Merge - - -



RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Straight up for over 72 hours when I was still a student. It was a mega sales rougue-like game that CHUNSOFT (Former game company of Spike chunsoft) made. Despite it had passed over a decade after the first release, yet this game had a on going price like somewhere between 80,000 yen - 100,000 yen ( $800 - $1000? ) at the time. Super duper addictive game, that was.
> During this whole 72+ hours, I didn't eat, didn't sleep, slightly took the time to drink water, even forced myself to be patient with bathroom needs (how silly if I recall!) and kept playing it. When it had passed 2 days, I repeated slipping in and out of the dream constantly, and yet tried to keep playing, until eventually I completely passed out, This was not just once even.
> This game, and NL is the only video game I play.



That's hardcore...


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 19, 2019)

gobby said:


> That's hardcore...


I'm always hardcore.


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 19, 2019)

i remember i played fantasy life for at least 9 hours. i could have went on for more hours but i got bored.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 21, 2019)

The longest I can actually remember would be 6 or 7 hours straight, for either ACNL when I got a new town, or some game on the Wii. Xbox & Playstation games can't keep me entertained that long.

There was one time when my sister and I grinded Campaign mode of Halo 4, but we were forced to take breaks cause, ya know, lunch and dinner. We probably spent 7 or 8 hours on that total.


----------



## slatka (Mar 22, 2019)

Honestly i've played games for 12+ hours way too many times, but that was when i was literally doing nothing with my life, not studying, not working nothing, now because i study i only play 1-2 hours during the weekdays and a little longer during the weekend


----------



## Heyden (Mar 23, 2019)

I think around 14 hours or more back in my Minecraft days during 2011 or 2012 lol. Nowadays I can barely go past a few hours without getting a headache.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 28, 2019)

I think I've played a couple of MMORPGs for around 8-10 hours straight before. Sadly, that's kind of normal for the genre. I'm probably even on the low side.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 28, 2019)

I think I’ve played a MMORPG before for two days straight.  I’m glad I don’t spend nearly that much time gaming anymore and that those days are long over.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 29, 2019)

Probably Super Mario Odyssey. It was probably around 15 hours? Although it may be Minecraft back when I was a little kid and had a ton of free time lmao

Don't have any precise recollection of that though it's been so long


----------



## Milleram (Mar 31, 2019)

Three, maybe four hours tops. I usually can only play a game for two hours at a time. After that I start to get really restless.


----------



## salty- (Apr 1, 2019)

I think skyrim and sims 3 for my ps3 are pretty tied, I would literally play either of those from sun rise to sun down during the summer and winter.


----------



## Ojo46 (Apr 1, 2019)

I played Minecraft for 13 hours straight once on a snow day. Fun times!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 2, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


> Twilight Princess, about 24 hours _(Thanks to energy drinks and a mother that brought me food into my room!)_
> I probably would've managed to stay longer on it, but my Mom told me to stop or she would take the game
> away from me >:



Guess I have to update that one.. since the data of my GameCube version of the game got corrupted, 
I've decided to replay the game on the HD version.. well, let's say I may have playe a bit too long..
let's just say.. about 27 hours (according to the ingame time)


----------



## Raienryu (Apr 8, 2019)

Back when Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate came out on 3DS, I could log 13/14 hours at a time largely because I had a lot of friends/online friends to play/grind it out with

ah, back in the days when I didn't have to worry about any university deadlines


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 12, 2019)

I put 15 hours in FFXV in one sitting when I bought it.
Then when KH3 came out, I played it as soon as I woke up, to when I went to bed.


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 12, 2019)

my friends and i played minecraft for like 7 hours yesterday lol


----------



## Annabell (Jun 1, 2019)

I used to play 6-8 hours per day when I played WoW in my college years. Some of my clanmates stayed online for even longer. Once I managed to spent 24h non-stop in game because of raids. I'm glad that Blizzard made raids more easier but I still use services like e2p to look for tips and items, saves my time.


----------



## Liability (Jun 1, 2019)

i think my longest time has been 12+ hours, on Toontown Rewritten and Horizon Zero Dawn


----------



## peppy villager (Jun 2, 2019)

I think in my high school days I stayed up all night one time playing the sims 3 for 13 hours straight, kept the game open on my laptop and slept for about 2 hours when 6 am hit, then told my mom I was sick and couldn't go to school and stayed in bed and played for another 12 hours


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 8, 2019)

When I was younger I got into more obsessions. I?m an adult now and have a pretty demanding job, so I can?t give too much time for playing video games but... when I was in middle school, I once started Paper Mario for N64 over and I played it for about 18 hours straight and stayed up all night.
I also played Kirby 64 for about 12 hours straight on a weekend as well. I took minimal breaks to eat junky frozen food and I think it was pretty hard on my body, haha.


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 10, 2019)

Sims probably for 8-12 hour sessions. 
Anno1404 and Anno1800 always get 3-6 hour sessions. 
Animal Crossing New Leaf I sometimes played all day around.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 10, 2019)

I can't recall exact time but probably 16 hours - from the moment I woke up until I slept again. Breath of the Wild and other Zelda games have that effect on me where I never want to stop. Animal Crossing New Leaf also had that effect on me back then. Not anymore though. I just play it for maybe 2 hours straight and then on and off throughout the day in little spurts.


----------



## Maiana (Jun 14, 2019)

I played Toontown Rewritten for 15 hours straight last summer, never doing that again. (It was an interesting summer night asdfghjkl)


----------



## Pellie (Jun 26, 2019)

Probably like 5+ on a game called Disney's Extreme Skate Adventure back when I was younger
(this game had some pretty nice songs in it, not gonna lie).


----------



## Squidward (Nov 10, 2019)

12+ hours of League of Legends back in 2012 for a couple of weeks straight, after that I barely even touched the game!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 10, 2019)

Probably Pokemon Ultra Moon for about 12 hours. Funny thing is after that day, got pretty busy with school and other stuff and got lazy with the game. Perhaps became the Pokemon game that took me the longest to finish in recent years. (About 2 months until league completion).


----------



## John Wick (Nov 10, 2019)

When I got ACWW I keep it on for three days without turning it off. I was an insomniac back then, so the hour I'd have of sleep was all I needed.


----------



## ivanfox13 (Nov 10, 2019)

When Read Dead Redemption 2 came out i played it for 18 hours straight and i never even got out of the first camp I was just messing around in the open world and doing stranger missions. I played it for so long that the survival map on the bottom left side burnt into my TV so now every game i play has a faint shadow of the red dead survival bar.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 10, 2019)

ivanfox13 said:


> When Read Dead Redemption 2 came out i played it for 18 hours straight. I played it for so long that the survival map on the bottom left side burnt into my TV so now every game i play has a faint shadow of the red dead survival bar.



That happened to me leaving Supernatural DVD's on the title screen at night.

I'd put it on to try and sleep, then it would end some time after I finally crashed, and there it stayed on the title screen until the next morning.

I had SUPERNATURAL burnt into the bottom of my TV screen.

Twas kinda cool, but the TV packed it in after only a year. O_O


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Nov 11, 2019)

The Legend of Spyro: Dawn of the Dragon

I played this for at least 14 hours or so; i started and beat it that same day, with 100% completion. 
Would I play again? Yes. 
For that long again? No, because my legs fell asleep. (I really gotta remember to take breaks...)


----------



## Cyadide (Nov 11, 2019)

i Remember playing  Hollow Knight  for about 32 hours straight


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

12+ hours in one go for Pokemon X when it first released, haaha~​


----------



## Corrie (Nov 12, 2019)

Maybe like 5 hours? I can't play for too long. My brain numbs out.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Nov 12, 2019)

Probably 6 hours in Minecraft when I was engrossed in a project, or survival with my younger brother. We also had this creative world called Neighborhood that we've deemed a classic memory of our childhood. We'd play in that all day. Good times.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 12, 2019)

I got Stardew Valley the Christmas after it got released and I just played it through my entire Christmas break. I'm pretty sure I got to 100 hours within the first week, the game just pulls you in the first time around.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 13, 2019)

I usually play a single game around 1-4 hours, but the longest one was around 12 hours playing the Japanese ver. of Naruto Ultimate Ninja 5 on PS2 because i had no memory cards at that time so i was trying to finish the entire game lol


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Nov 13, 2019)

I honestly don't remember. I'm terrible at remembering anything. If I had to guess, the game would probably had to be smash ultimate but I can't remember how long I was playing because it was a year ago.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 15, 2019)

In my early years of playing Animal Crossing: New Leaf, I would play it obsessively and visit my friends' towns all day.  It got to the point where my mom asked where I was once and my dad answered "Playing Animal Crossing in her room, like she has been for the last five hours."


----------



## MrMister5555 (Nov 15, 2019)

I don't know if it counts cause of sleeping, but Halo 2. My best friend and I in junior high found out about the skulls hidden in each level to make things harder. So we practiced a lot learned all their locations. And we wanted the toughest experience possible and since back then the skulls weren't saved when you found them and had to re get them everytime. You had to play the game straight through without shutting off the Xbox. So when we thought we were ready we dedicated a weekend to it at my house since my mom didn't care what we did and we started Friday after school on legendary and besides breaks and occasionally sleeping that's all we did and we finally beat it Sunday with all the skulls activated by the final section and we were so freaking happy. We still talk about it sometimes lol. Great times.


----------



## Mokuren (Dec 22, 2019)

Good question I used to game really long sessions when I was younger. I think the longest was about 12 hours ^^ of course with eating.and stuff I am human after all.Now I play only 3 hours and I need a break. Maybe I get old... but I think I will play a lot more once new horizons is here


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 22, 2019)

The last time  I think I mentioned Socom 2. But I think a earlier game I played to for a long time was Majoras mask when it came out. I remember I would play from like 6AM to like 5PM or something. I was hooked on the world and 3 day cycle mechanic lol I dont really like playing games too long since I get stinky and or sometimes my eyes would get red (maybe staring at the old crt tv's).


----------



## Alyx (Jan 1, 2020)

I once played Trauma Team for the Wii for about 10 hours straight. Didn't really move much. 

The first surgery I had on my left ankle/foot, I played ACNL for 300 hours. Got my badges real fast. I'd play for maybe 8-9 hours per sitting.

When I was a lot younger, I'd play the original Animal Crossing, and Super Mario Sunshine for maybe 6-7 hours in one sitting.


----------



## Hal (Jan 2, 2020)

Hmmmm. I think it's the (inferior) PS3 version of CS:GO with something like 10-15 hours


----------



## Tianna (Jan 7, 2020)

Oh gosh uhh well I have played ACNL for embarrassingly long periods of time. And Pokemon.

I'd say longest I've played a game was 12 hours lol.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 8, 2020)

I honestly can't think of anything I've played for more then 4-5 hours at least despite being a hardcore "gotta 100% everything" kind of gamer. The only thing I can really think of is maybe Sims 4 or Spore, but nothing more then like half of a day.


----------



## JohnReyn (Jan 10, 2020)

*5h and 30 minutes*

The game was World War Z, I had so much fun. So 5 and a half hours in my "personal best"


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 15, 2020)

18 hours playing Toontown Rewritten.


----------



## rezberri (Feb 15, 2020)

ffxiv shadowbringers release day. i'm pretty sure i played for more than a day straight. it was such a good expansion and i'll remember it more fondly than *shudders* _stormblood_


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2020)

i remember sitting for _hours_ at a time when new leaf first came out; even pulled all nighters just so i could continue playing.


----------



## lazyislander (Feb 16, 2020)

I once played Harvest Moon: Animal Parade for 12 hours lol good times


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 16, 2020)

Uh probably last night when I pulled an all nighter and played dead by daylight from 11pm till almost 6am  gotta rank up


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Feb 18, 2020)

I don’t even know, but if I had to gues I’ve honestly probably played a game, like fortnite for like 10-12 hours


Edit: I’ve also probably played new leaf from 6-12hours


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 21, 2020)

When Pok?mon Moon came out I think I played it for about like 14 hours straight or something? I don’t even like Pok?mon much anymore but I really liked Sun and Moon lol.


----------



## Ghoste (Feb 22, 2020)

In one sitting... I'd say probably 18+ hours. I was addicted to Dragon Quest Builders 2 for the longest time, I put close to 200 hours into that game before I started to slow down.


----------



## Payvia (Feb 23, 2020)

I think I've spent an entire day playing Skyrim before. Breath of the Wild too. I love the world building in those games, it really makes you feel like you're in the game. I also played Minecraft until my eyes began to burn, lol!


----------



## mocha. (Feb 24, 2020)

I think probably around the 15-18 hour mark either on Maplestory, GTA V, Skyrim or all of them, I can't really remember haha


----------



## Megan. (Feb 24, 2020)

10+ hours on splatoon daily when it was first released.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Feb 24, 2020)

When I was in middle school I think I got really sick one winter and I spent like two weeks doing almost nothing but playing animal crossing in bed. I was so sick I didn't really want to get up and do anything, but I got bored after a day of doing nothing in bed the entire time.


----------



## SandiBeaches (Feb 24, 2020)

Easy 12 hours, first game would have been gta vice City on ps2, later COD black ops zombies on ps3 on several occasions. Couldn't do it now though, old age has a lot to answer for, would need a nap.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 27, 2020)

A few years back I played Animal Crossing New Leaf for 13 hours, it was in a time period in my life where I couldn’t even stay up late either haha. I wish I could do it again, but now that I’m older my time to play games is limited!! ^^”


----------



## Mairmalade (Feb 29, 2020)

Persona 5, Friends of Mineral Town, & Three Houses were all north of 10


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 1, 2020)

when i first got breath of the wild i played for over ten hours a day several days in a row. it was intense


----------



## MapleCake (Mar 1, 2020)

Not really sure, but I easily spend 10-15hrs on any game I just got and essentially my grind doesn't die down until I have finished the game. So I don't really remember what's the longest amount of time I've spent on any particular game but I am pretty sure I definitely exceeded 15hrs on at least 1, but I play so many different games that I don't remember what exactly. Probably animal crossing. I have spent over a thousand hours on it, and I have definitely played all day and all night till the sun came up.


----------



## Aniko (Mar 1, 2020)

I don't know. I remember playing Lego Star Wars for a long time, like almost 24 hours, until I felt my eyes falling on the floor. A long time ago we were renting games for 3 days, so I spent the most of those days playing the games and I'm very obsessive by nature, so I can easily spend several hours doing something I find interesting, forgetting to eat or to sleep. That's why I avoid some games.


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 3, 2020)

When I was a teenager and played mmos with friends while voicechatting, sometimes I'd stay up all day and night so probably around 24 hours. I don't know what it is about mmos that they would get me addicted to the point where I didn't even feel sleepy; I just wanted to keep playing. Now I can barely stay up after 12 hours lol


----------



## allainah (Mar 11, 2020)

Uhhh idr exactly but when acnl came out i was on that thing morning until tomorrow morning lol multiple days in a row
the only other game i played 12+ was MySims


----------



## Tako (Mar 11, 2020)

I think I've played Fallout 4 for about 26 hours once when it was newly released.

I remember getting up early on a Sunday morning, booting the game up on my PC, and then heading to work the next day. Basically crashed as soon as I got home from work after that. lol


----------



## nikkie23 (Mar 12, 2020)

When I was in high school during summer break, I use to play a online basketball game literally all day, 12 plus hrs. What a waste. Now a days the longest I can play a game is probably 3 hrs max.


----------



## R. Planet (Mar 12, 2020)

Never played anything much longer than 3 hours straight without a break.

I have ADD.


----------



## succulents (Mar 12, 2020)

several years ago i think i played the sims 3 for about 20 hours! don't think i could ever do that again though


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 17, 2020)

my longer play sessions tend to be around 6 or 7 hours. it can be difficult for me to play a game for more than 2 hours at a time because i dont have a very good attention span unless im really invested. i cant imagine being able to consecutively play for more than 10 hours a day


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 18, 2020)

Every Christmas since I was in elementary school my sister and I have gotten the new Pokemon game of the year (starting with Fire Red!). As we got older we got even more into it, and one time I played (I think it was Pokemon Black and White) literally ALL DAY and almost all night, and then all day the next day too. I was glued to my Nintendo DS and completed the game in only 3 days. It was fun at the time, but I would not recommend it nor did I do it again because I totally rushed the game in my excitement and I feel like I didn't really get to enjoy it for very long/ it was over too fast.


----------



## Celinalia (Apr 1, 2020)

probably 20 hours of professor layton :') i'm always so hooked that i play it completely from beginning to ending in one sitting


----------



## Draco (Apr 1, 2020)

WoW I played a Altric Valley that lasted almost 2days back when WoW 1st started. Took only 5min break every 2hours to hydrate and bio.slept for 16 hours after that , you can no longer do this as there is a time limit now wonder why


----------



## Excaloser (Apr 3, 2020)

I've done a couple three-day-long binges in my life. First one was in elementary school playing Little Big Planet 2, second was the summer between grade 8 and grade 9 playing minecraft. I can't remember what the other ones were.

I never timed it exactly because I didn't really intend on playing that long, I just remember realizing 'oh **** its the next day' twice during the marathon lmao.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 7, 2020)

I dunno tbh. I've had some pretty lengthy play sessions... 8+ hours, several times with Old School RuneScape in particular. but I've also done that with Paper Mario and likely a few other games.


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 7, 2020)

i got pokémon y pretty late (bought it at a clearance sale when ORAS was new) and played it for 14 hours straight from start to finish. 
same with fe3h, i think i clocked in at least 18 hours before giving it a rest and myself a good night's sleep.


----------



## eve7 (Apr 7, 2020)

Hmmm... probably XIV Heavensward release back when I was in highschool and could do stupid stuff like midnight releases. Stayed up 24 hours to grind out Machinist to 60 LOL.

Some other notable experiences is probably Sword and Shield! I played for about nearly 80 hours where I'd just play pokemon and talk to my friends on discord. No regrets!


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2020)

12 hours the day super smash bros brawl came out.


----------



## driftwoodisle (Apr 8, 2020)

Last year during my spring break I spent every day waking up, playing BOTW, and then sleeping. Probably 8 hours a day.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 8, 2020)

Probably 8 hours straight in Minecraft Wii U Edition with my brother.


----------



## dragonair (Apr 9, 2020)

When I was younger and got Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories for the GBA I literally played for nearly 24 hours straight. I got it for Christmas and literally played the entire Christmas day and through the night. I played so much that I got callouses on my thumb from the D-Pad.


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 23, 2020)

Think I've been guilty of spamming League of Legends games for upwards of half a day before. Don't play much anymore though LOL


----------



## Johnt (Apr 23, 2020)

I was addicted to The Witcher 3. One day I played for 12 hours straight.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 23, 2020)

When I was a young teenager (like 12-14) Animal Crossing was the closest thing I had to a social life, so I would often spend all day playing it, only stopping to go to school, eat, sleep or use the bathroom (and even then I often took my DS to the bathroom with me, don’tjudgemepls )


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 24, 2020)

Really couldn't say...but, probably no more than 10 hours. There are definitely a few games that I've played incessantly on the day of release. But, I don't think I've ever played more than a solid 10. I think I'd feel like too much of a bum if I ever did that. Even 10 might be a stretch...as I'll usually play a game for 4 or 5 hours, turn it off for an hour...return to it and play for another 3 or 4 hours...but, there's usually some sort of break in the middle...even if it's half an hour, or 20 minutes. Lol.


----------



## samsquared (Apr 30, 2020)

Oh I have easily spent entire days from 10 am to 1am playing Fire Emblem: Three Houses. When I love a game, I have a one track mind LOL!


----------



## Goop (May 1, 2020)

Probably Overwatch back at it's peak in like 2016. 
I would sit and play that game for 12+ hours everyday.​


----------



## Beanz (May 1, 2020)

When I was 10 I played animal crossing for almost 8 hours straight.


----------



## necrofantasia (May 7, 2020)

as a kid I'd play Smash Bros for 10-13 hours straight :b
more recently, me and my friend would burn 17 hours into ACNL daily


----------



## skogkyst (May 12, 2020)

I spent about 13 hours playing New Leaf once, with breaks to eat and go to the bathroom.


----------



## Vextro (May 12, 2020)

probably minecraft for like 10 hours


----------



## rse (May 12, 2020)

as a kid ive probably logged more hours in then i should ever need, but recently i finished all of birth by sleep in one sitting. probably a good 16 hours or so, half of which were spent on trying to figure out a boss fight during the ventus route ( i was underleveled because of how fast i was running thru the game HGFHGFGH )

animal crossing is coming close tho  i actually hurt my wrist terraforming so much so. im takinga small break!


----------



## Lissly (May 13, 2020)

Sims 4 I played 27 hours straight working on a build. Then slept got 2 days lol


----------



## CanEgg (May 14, 2020)

I have a distinct memory playing Sims 2: Castaway on the wii for 13-15 hours straight when I first got it. But I probably beat that record somewhere with Sins 2 on PC


----------



## PerfectPeaches:3 (May 16, 2020)

Haha easily 32 hours straight marathon on world of Warcraft >.<


----------



## Mello (May 16, 2020)

Monster Hunter World. 

11am to 3am, so 16 hours


----------



## virtualpet (May 16, 2020)

*E: *We can never sit still for more than a couple hours, but we have played Minecraft for 6 hours before and that's about our limit.


----------



## Adlehyde (May 16, 2020)

It was many years ago when I was a kid, so I don't remember how long exactly it was. But I think it was the time where I replayed Banjo-Kazooie on the N64 from the beginning up to Rusty Bucket Bay, which is kind of a late game world. Granted maybe it wasn't from the very beginning to that, but I do remember pouring a lot of hours into it in one day.


----------



## Asarena (May 16, 2020)

There were definitely a few days where I played Runescape for like 11 or 12 hours when I was in middle school.


----------



## Draoii (May 16, 2020)

I had binge sessions of Mass Effect 3 for maybe 12 hours at a time. I'd start at 7pm and finish up around 7am the next day. I'd play longer but I needed emotional breaks.


----------



## Darcy94x (May 16, 2020)

Played call of duty black ops 2 for 18 hours straight once


----------



## pochy (May 16, 2020)

i spent over 24 hours straight playing a crappy attack on titan 3ds game


----------



## Raz (May 17, 2020)

Without a doubt, Championship Manager 03-04, for about 14 hours straight.


----------



## Jellieyz (May 21, 2020)

I think the game was Borderlands 2 and I played from 6 am to near midnight, breaks in between tho


----------



## Lothitine (May 22, 2020)

Splatoon 2: Octo Expansion for 6-7 hours
and Tomadachi Life for 12 hours straight!


----------



## peachmilke (May 27, 2020)

I played ACNH on the day/night of its release for almost 24 hours... lol I originally planned on sleeping after I got done getting deirdre through resetting, but that took three whole hours and by the time I was done I just powered through since it was around 3 AM


----------



## HiZack (May 27, 2020)

Where i live they used to have a computer and gaming hub. On saturdays it had an overnight session that ran from 8pm till 12 pm the next day so me and my mate went there and played Dark souls 3 multiplayer for a solid 15 hours. Only made it to big crab boi before we called it quits. good times


----------



## Mayor Ng (Jun 18, 2020)

I remembered as a kid, I played Roller Coaster Tycoon for 3 days straight and never left the room (my parents were not home at the time). I only left the room for food delivery and to clean the dishes. I brushed my teeth and slept in the room on the floor for 2 nights. Crazy times, I would be designing and building rides and only slept for 4 to 5 hours when I was waiting for the human traffic in game to rise. Trying to complete a park that never seem to be completed no matter how many hours I put into it


----------



## Blueskyy (Jun 18, 2020)

I mean Animal Crossing but also probably Paper Mario TTYD. I would play multiple chapters sometimes back in the day.


----------



## Luxsama (Jun 22, 2020)

I'd say animal crossing for an embarrassingly long session but also Sims and Project Diva are games that just distorts time for me irl LOL


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 23, 2020)

For me, probably Assassins Creed Origins lmao. Think I put in 100+ hours in under a week. I just love the setting, and there's an endless amount of things to do in the game.


----------



## Misha (Jun 23, 2020)

I can't remember how much it was, but 12 or 16 hours on rhythm heaven megamix. I just really love that game.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 25, 2020)

Dang, I don't know. I wouldn't be surprised if it was an Animal Crossing game for 12+ hours.


----------



## therandompuppy (Jun 26, 2020)

24 hours of animal crossing honestly


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Feb 15, 2021)

Ramza said:


> Just as the title says, what's the longest you've gone playing the same game straight? Food and other breaks are included, all that matters is that you're attention was mainly set on the same game for a long amount of time.
> 
> For me in just recent memory was playing Dragon's Dogma for 13 hours straight, which doesn't seem like much compared to some other sessions, but it is to me because more than half of that day was spent on Dragon's Dogma. 13 hours straight of hearing that goblins are weak to fire.
> 
> Post examples of your poor time management skills if you have any experiences like this.



Final Fantasy X, I was so close to the ending and I spent all night gearing my team up, then I went for the kill of Sin and spent all morning with the game. It soon became one of my favourites and I still play it, it also became my introduction to the series and Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

legend of zelda: breath of the wild
i played for 26 hours straight when i first got that, obviously i had snack breaks but that was just a 30 second trip to the kitchen
i didn't sleep during that time then after i slept for 13 hours lol


----------



## coldpotato (Feb 15, 2021)

I never actually logged the time I spent per day but I remember when ACNH first came out I would play morning til night some days. Probably something like 12-15 hours.


----------



## shells (Feb 15, 2021)

The Sims 4, for probably about... 24 hours? I had snacks nearby, and I straight up took my laptop with me when I had to use the restroom. I think I have over 1000 hours for that game.


----------



## Neb (Feb 15, 2021)

If I had to guess it was the first time I played Pokémon X. After loving White 2 version I was very eager to try the next Pokémon game. On launch weekend I played 14 hours a day. My hands still hate me for it.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 15, 2021)

When I was in like 4th grade I played animal jam for probably like 8 hours at one point.. gosh I was so addicted to that game.
I'll also binge play the zelda games and games like that but usually for only a few hours at most.


----------



## xhyloh (Feb 20, 2021)

i wanna say ten hours..? i completed nier: automata in 30 hours over three days so XD


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 20, 2021)

I would play Minecraft alll day during the summer between 3rd and 4th grade. Played so much I got kicked off my dad's computer every day so he could play Blizzard games **cough cough world of warcraft**.
What a waste of time. But it does bring back soo many memories of the early Minecraft days.

A close second is Club Penguin. The original, even if I do play rewritten a bunch. When I got my hands on the membership, you know I would be on there all day too. Loved it. It's still my favorite game.

Right behind that is Splatoon. Played for about 3-4 hours yesterday, actually.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 20, 2021)

Damn you guys are hardcore. I think my longest is 10 hours and even then, i really can't do any longer than that now. Even when ACNH came out it was max 4 hours at a time before I took a break.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 20, 2021)

Probably 16 - 18 hours. Not sure which specific game but I tend to get addicted to a lot of games so this has happened more than once . But for sure, both New Leaf, New Horizons, and probably most Zelda games.


----------



## deana (Feb 20, 2021)

With *no breaks* maybe like 6 hours. 

Some of y'all are wild lol


----------



## Pondo (Feb 25, 2021)

When I first played P5R (Persona 5 Royal), I was immediately hooked and played it for about 14 hours (with breaks in between, ofc). I got really sucked into it.


----------



## BluebearL (Feb 26, 2021)

I start to get motion sickness, drowsiness and/or the feeling when I am about to faint if I sit down and play for too long. This combined with limited time means I have probably only played for 2 hours as my absolute record for max time. Normally I play 15-30 minutes at a time. I have always been on the more causal side of gaming.


----------



## Cristaaaaal (Feb 28, 2021)

I played Breath of the Wild with my guy for a solid 6 hours and I had never done anything like that before lol. I had a great time but I couldn't believe how fast the time went by.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Mar 1, 2021)

Longest was 10 hours on Persona 5 Royal and Witcher 3. Both are _incredibly _long games lol - Royal was 118 hours (base game + third semester), while Witcher took 146 hours (base game + both DLCs). My eyes start hurting this point, dunno how people manage 16 **


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 2, 2021)

I already posted on this thread about playing a Pokemon game for like 5 hours straight or something, but since ACNH came out I thought I'd update my answer lol.

The longest I've played a game in one sitting now was around 12 hours straight. This of course is when ACNH was released in the Nintendo e store midnight on March 20. I played this game literally all night until noon the next day, took a few breaks to eat, then played until 10pm that night. My eyes hurt so bad but it was so much fun holy crap


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 3, 2021)

How do y'all get into the double digits?!? I already need to take a break around the second hour!

Anyway, I think the longest time I've played in one sitting is three hours playing Zelda Breath of the Wild on the day it came out (which at the time of this post, it's the fourth anniversary for both the game and the Nintendo Switch!). I was so pulled into the game, it was almost midnight when I stopped playing. Very recently, I broke that record. I somehow managed to play Gran Turismo 5 for four hours from 10:30 am to 2:30 pm. I took a nap for an hour and a half after.


----------



## Faceless (Mar 3, 2021)

10+ hours of mana spark time well spent if you ask me


----------



## Holla (Mar 3, 2021)

Not exactly sure for how long it was for but I played Splatoon 1 a few times continuously to the point my Gamepad died (it was fully charged when I started).


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 3, 2021)

Last summer, I had a strong urge to work on my New Horizons island and played for about 6 hours straight.  I was up until 2 a.m.  Sadly that degree of motivation never hit me again and most of my island is a mess. :c


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 3, 2021)

Hard to say.. probably the moment I woke up to the moment I was too tired to keep playing and had to go to bed. Has happened with many games - Animal Crossing, Stardew Valley, Fallout 3/4


----------



## cherrygirl (Mar 4, 2021)

Dragon age inquisition each session consisted of about 8-15hrs for about two months. I was on uni holidays as generally during uni I don’t have any time to really game


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Mar 10, 2021)

I played Teamfight Tactics (League of Legends) for like 12 hours straight once, no breaks, but with breaks it would be like 30+ hours on Sims 4


----------



## TemalRustic (Mar 17, 2021)

Ramza said:


> Just as the title says, what's the longest you've gone playing the same game straight? Food and other breaks are included, all that matters is that you're attention was mainly set on the same game for a long amount of time.
> 
> For me in just recent memory was playing Dragon's Dogma for 13 hours straight, which doesn't seem like much compared to some other sessions, but it is to me because more than half of that day was spent on Dragon's Dogma. 13 hours straight of hearing that goblins are weak to fire.
> 
> Post examples of your poor time management skills if you have any experiences like this.



I played a game for exactly 48 hours as research for my computer science class, I played a game called Rise to Ruins and done a report on the mechanics and gameplay of it, made a video etc as part of a project. It's a fun little game about building a small community where monsters all over the map through portals spawn every day. You are supposed to be god with influence but you can't influence much. There have been updates here and there to the mechanics of the game making it more interesting.

I personally love these types of games and really enjoy delving into them from time to time to spend and waste a bit of time outside of my switch and other consoles.


----------



## Alexander97 (Apr 29, 2021)

Animal crossing and breath of the wild are the two games I’ve played for more than a couple of hours. They are just so addicting to get into!


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 29, 2021)

i used to be able to game for 5-10 hours straight no problem, but once i started post secondary i just cant get back to that anymore, any longer than 2 hours and i feel like i need to stop lol


----------



## Poppies_92 (Apr 30, 2021)

When Kingdom Hearts 3 released, I almost put 24 straight hours into playing the game lol. Worst thing I ever did to be honest lol I was just too excited for the game -_-


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 30, 2021)

I’ve spent maybe 12-14 hours playing Animal Crossing: New Leaf in just one sitting. In hindsight I don’t even know how I spent that long playing, but 12-year-old me found a way.


----------



## skweegee (May 1, 2021)

The longest I can think of would be New Leaf, which at some point shortly after launch I played for at least 18 hours straight, if not more (the Activity Log play time graph for that day is insane, and it bleeds over into the next day too). No idea how I managed to find enough to do in the game in just one day to keep me entertained for so long to be honest. The next closest after that is Breath of the Wild, where I sank a little over 15 hours into it in one sitting. I would regularly have 4-5 hour sessions with that game though.


----------



## 0ni (May 1, 2021)

Every new game I get that I have been desperately waiting for usually results in a very long play session. One of the most recent ones was The Outer Worlds which I couldn't buy at release due to not having the time or funds for it. When I got it I ended up playing for pretty much an entire day and well into the night. Just ridiculous lol.


----------



## Bluelady (May 2, 2021)

Back in college, I once play Civilization  V from 10 pm - 4 am. i could have played longer if my mom hadn’t scolded me to go to sleep.


----------



## skarmoury (May 2, 2021)

Last year when our curriculum was being fixed due to the pandemic, classes were suspended and I had a lot of time on my hands. I had recently gotten ACNH then and I believe I played 12 hours straight with just food breaks.


----------



## Autumn247 (May 2, 2021)

3 to 4 hours usually is the longest I tend to play now.  though there was this PlayStation 2 game I played as a kid like all day every day, it was WWE SmackDown vs Raw 2007


----------



## Toska (May 4, 2021)

Hmm, it’d have to be fe3h or acnh. My gut is telling me it was playing fe3h for probably around 7 hours. It was my first play through and I was “really” (I thought I was, anyways) close to the end so I kept playing.

I’ve also spent 5+ hours on acnh when it came out in one sitting, and played splatoon 2 for many, _many _hours when trying to beat Inner Agent 3.


----------



## Croconaw (May 4, 2021)

I’ve played Mario Kart 8 for around 20 hours one night.


----------



## vanivon (May 4, 2021)

when i got my wii fixed in december i played rune factory: tides of destiny for like 12 hours straight as soon as i got it booted up bc it's my favourite game and it's been Years since i got to play it......... that's the longest continuous play time that i can recall. normally i can't play things for very long because i get distracted but rf brain kicked in :')


----------

